# How to fix this error?



## Sarath (Aug 9, 2011)

*[SOLVED] How to fix this DNS error?*

For the past few days, I have been repeatedly been plagued by this problem. Everytime I try accessing a website I get this message/error:


> This webpage is not available
> The server at us-dc1-order.store.yahoo.net can't be found, because the DNS lookup failed. DNS is the web service that translates a website's name to its Internet address. This error is most often caused by having no connection to the Internet or a misconfigured network. It can also be caused by an unresponsive DNS server or a firewall preventing Google Chrome from accessing the network.
> Here are some suggestions:
> Reload this webpage later.
> ...



I know nothing about DNS failure and stuff? Help me fix this.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

Use google DNS
8.8.8.8
Using Google Public DNS


----------



## Sarath (Aug 9, 2011)

^Thanks a lot mate

Did the trick, hopefully. Have to observe for a few hours though. Read it in DIgit but its a pain to search for old mags.

Using Google Public DNS


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 9, 2011)

Glad its fixed


----------

